

Cloudkick (YC W09) hits 1,000,000 servers - tripngroove
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2010/10/14/cloudkick-now-managing-1-million-servers/

======
jbyers
TechCrunch: "Cloudkick Now Managing 1 Million Servers"

Cloudkick Blog: "...we've just hit 1,000,000 servers registered all-time in
Cloudkick."

Those statements aren't even close to equivalent. The HN guidelines say it
well:

    
    
      Please submit the original source. If a blog post
      reports on something they found on another site,
      submit the latter.
    

[https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/oct/14/one-million-
serve...](https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/oct/14/one-million-servers/)

------
joshhart
How is Cloudkick bootstrapped if they have 2.75 million in funding?

~~~
joevandyk
Really large boots.

~~~
benologist
*Alligator boots.

------
chrismiller
I'm currently using Cloudkick's 1 server developer plan.

I would really love to use them to monitor all of our servers but their
current plans don't work for us. We use lots of tiny instances and virtual
machines. This means for us the cost of Cloudkick for each VM would be around
the actual monthly cost of that VM.

If you have are in a different position to myself and are using larger
instances then I would recommend you give them a try!

~~~
thaumaturgy
We use Nagios on one of our Linodes to do our server monitoring. It's set up
to do nearly constant monitoring; the last time we had a glitch, I received a
text message about high CPU load before the graph at Linode had even updated
to show the spike.

That costs us $20/month, except we're doing it on a server that was already
required for another service and had plenty of disk and CPU to spare, so ...
really it costs us nothing, and gives us most of CloudKick's features, in our
specific case.

Given their pricing, I think I'd rather take that money each month and pay
someone to contribute to Nagios instead. :-/

~~~
bobfunk
We use Nagios combined with Ganglia for webpop.com as well and it's a great
solution.

But if we weren't on a tight budget (we're bootstrapped) I would have gone
with something like CloudKick no doubt.

The server for Nagios might be cheap, but installing, refining and updating
our monitors does take time that could be used on developing our product
instead.

~~~
BCGC
I think it depends on how many servers you monitor :)

$99 per month for 6 servers is really cool.

------
foobarbazetc
Cloudkick looks nice and I have great respect for the tech team behind it, but
it's seriously overpriced.

I don't mind paying for Saas (and pay many thousands a month for all sorts of
services), but this is ridiculous:

<https://www.cloudkick.com/pricing/>

I love how the page suggests that the $949/month plan is somehow the
'default'. :)

------
joevandyk
Anyone use Cloudkick here? On EC2? Recommended?

~~~
psadauskas
Maybe I'm too opinionated about the whole thing, but I have yet to find a
cloud management solution that does things the way I want. Cloudkick,
Rightscale, Chef, all seem to work ok, if you're willing to buy in to their
preferred way of doing things. If you want to stray from that, though, its a
lot of work, and brittle.

I don't know that they're wrong, and I'm right, exactly, but it feels like
they're all trying to paper over the features and drawbacks of cloud, and
making it act more like traditional hardware that people are more familiar.

~~~
ddispaltro
We are trying to create a new way of doing things, right now we have a lot
more on the monitoring side of coin; however, projects like cast are some of
the next generation of tooling for CK. <http://github.com/cloudkick/cast>

------
floodfx
Great PR but probably misleading. For instance, we signed up initially and
didn't find it too useful (although they've added a lot of features since
then). We didn't delete our account until just now and when we logged in
(again just now) we had 6k notifications from instance startup/shutdown. Never
once did we "manage" any of these instances on cloudkick.

~~~
shykes
To be fair, Rightscale uses the same trick on their homepage.

------
timnyc
I am sure if I get it. We use Nagios to monitor our EC2 servers (CPU, etc.)
and then AlertFox for external transaction monitoring.

What advantage would switching to CloudKick give us???

------
rmoriz
do they support hetzner.de?

~~~
ddispaltro
Not at the moment, but you can always add machines from providers we don't
support with
[https://support.cloudkick.com/Setting_up_Cloudkick_with_Phys...](https://support.cloudkick.com/Setting_up_Cloudkick_with_Physical_Servers)

~~~
revorad
I did this on a small VPS server recently; worked like a charm.

------
vyrotek
Where's the Windows Azure support?

~~~
ddispaltro
Do they have an IaaS solution yet?

~~~
vyrotek
I sure hope so because my company uses it :)

I'm sure you were trying to point out that perhaps Azure doesn't meet your
criteria for IaaS (yet). But, I think CloudKick offers many services that are
possible to work with Azure right now.

Full VM access is just around the corner and people will be shopping for
CloudKick types services very soon. My company is ready to be your first Azure
customer.

~~~
ddispaltro
Maybe we can make that happen. Ill ping some folks, email me dan@cloudkick.com
and Ill keep you updated.

